# Remy 1 month 2 weeks old



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

So nearly time to bring Remy home - the date is Tuesday 4th October - so excited :jumping::jumping::jumping:

Will take Flo to meet Remy for the first time at Nicole's on Friday 

My weekly visits to the breeder, Nicole, have been great as I have been able to see how Remy has changed over the weeks and really get to know her well. She is very relaxed and calm - a lot like her mum - joins in the rough and tumble happily but will often sit back and watch as well. She really, really loves her cuddles too.

Thought you might like to see how she has changed over the weeks in photos:

Remy is second from the right and one of the two darkest girls









3½ weeks old









4½ weeks old









5½ weeks old









6½ weeks old









These pictures were taken at 6½ weeks......

Remy bottom left













































Remy left









Finally managed to sort out a movie from Friday which is on the blog diary on My Dog's Life - link below. Sitting in the garden in the Autumn sunshine surrounded by an extended cockapoo family was bliss.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mandy your video is great.... I am very impressed  as you know, I am not good at all that stuff ... it is a lovely video and Remy has melted our hearts


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Mandy she is amazing I bet you are soooooooooo excited. I am probably being stupid but I can't find the video? xx


----------



## nicole29 (May 20, 2010)

Cant see where the video is Mandy? probably in obvious place but cant find it??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I can't handle all of these beautiful pictures!!! She is just so beautiful
Between Remy and Picnic I am going to need to get a new puppy fast!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry ladies .. technical issue this end with the post (dont ask me what but it is now fixed .. please refresh the page & it should show) ... 

Please see video now ... its worth the wait xxxx

Sorry Mandy


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Such a cutie and lovely colour


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Beautiful puppy! So jealous!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

nicole29 said:


> Cant see where the video is Mandy? probably in obvious place but cant find it??


The video is at this link http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/doggie-diaries/mandys-diary/


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> I can't handle all of these beautiful pictures!!! She is just so beautiful
> Between Remy and Picnic I am going to need to get a new puppy fast!


Yes - do it


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> I can't handle all of these beautiful pictures!!! She is just so beautiful
> Between Remy and Picnic I am going to need to get a new puppy fast!


Oh yes get a puppy... I can see it now .... adventure puppy journal .. now that would be good ... 

Oh Mo, what would you go for next time? girl, boy, colour.. let go pretend puppy shopping ... 

My number 4 has to be a choccy ..but Ken is so smitten with Remy .. I feel a dark apricot may come in the future ... hey who am I to say no to the man I love .. ha ha ha ..


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We would go for another girly...and I can't decide what colour, blondies are very common over here, so we were thinking of getting something interesting....the thing is that it is hard to find...so not sure what we will get.
Beege ( my hubby's nick name) wants a chocolate, I am torn...lol what do you guys think I should look for?


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Remy is sooo gorgeous! Gets the broody for a puppy juices going!!!



----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I love her!! Her coat is stunning and so is her colouring. Scrummy. Just over a week to go!!!! Can't wait to meet her


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> We would go for another girly...and I can't decide what colour, blondies are very common over here, so we were thinking of getting something interesting....the thing is that it is hard to find...so not sure what we will get.
> Beege ( my hubby's nick name) wants a chocolate, I am torn...lol what do you guys think I should look for?


Get a choccy xxx... as hubby wants one ...


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Mandy, Remy is beautiful, and just gets more so each week 
I can't play the video  it may be because I'm on an ancient computer  I'll go and try upstairs later


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

ali-s.j. said:


> Mandy, Remy is beautiful, and just gets more so each week
> I can't play the video  it may be because I'm on an ancient computer  I'll go and try upstairs later


You should be able to just click on this link http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/doggie-diaries/mandys-diary/ then click on the play arrow top left when you see the movie frame. It was a lovely visit as Nicole had two 2 year old cockapoo's in the garden from Poppy's previous litter as well as the 6 puppies. Can you let me know if you can get it to work now and, if not, I'll investigate.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

It's working - oh, what a joy to watch  Beautiful pups and dogs


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Remy looks gorgeous!  If my Poppy looks anything like that in a few weeks time I will be very happy! I bet you can't wait to get her home  6 days is it?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, Mandy I am SO jealous! Remy is lovely and you are so so lucky to have a breeder close by that you can go and visit the whole time. She should settle in really well because she knows you, don't you think?

And presumably, Flo has already got used to Remy's smell form you when you get back from your visits, so that should help with her getting used to the idea!

Broody, broody, broody! Amanda - I'm not going to be able to cope if you get another one too!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Oh, Mandy I am SO jealous! Remy is lovely and you are so so lucky to have a breeder close by that you can go and visit the whole time. She should settle in really well because she knows you, don't you think?
> 
> And presumably, Flo has already got used to Remy's smell form you when you get back from your visits, so that should help with her getting used to the idea!
> 
> Broody, broody, broody! Amanda - I'm not going to be able to cope if you get another one too!


lol! a second one will be on the way...but not just yet.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Remy looks gorgeous!  If my Poppy looks anything like that in a few weeks time I will be very happy! I bet you can't wait to get her home  6 days is it?


I thought I'd be collecting her on Tuesday 4th but her vaccination date has changed so I am collecting her on Friday 30th (2 days) with the children after school 



weez74 said:


> Oh, Mandy I am SO jealous! Remy is lovely and you are so so lucky to have a breeder close by that you can go and visit the whole time. She should settle in really well because she knows you, don't you think?
> 
> And presumably, Flo has already got used to Remy's smell form you when you get back from your visits, so that should help with her getting used to the idea!
> 
> Broody, broody, broody! Amanda - I'm not going to be able to cope if you get another one too!


I have visited every week and have had a lovely time with the breeder, Nicole, chatting over coffee and biscuits, cuddling little Remy and getting to know mum, Poppy, and big sis, April - I'm going to miss my visits but Nicole and I are planning to meet every 6 week or so for family walkies. Remy often cuddled up, sighed then slept on me at visits. She does seem to know me now and runs straight over as soon as arrive and I've convinced myslef she already comes to me when called (although mum Poppy was standing next to me). Flo has been having a good sniff when I get home so knows Remy's smell too.



lady amanda said:


> lol! a second one will be on the way...but not just yet.


You can't resist for much longer - my 'Remy meets Flo' movie on Friday will make it even harder to hold out for too much longer.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

UH!!!!!!!!!!! Mandy no I won't be able to resist....but I may have just found someone...so fingers crossed it all works out.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> UH!!!!!!!!!!! Mandy no I won't be able to resist....but I may have just found someone...so fingers crossed it all works out.


Spill..... if not in public then a PM will do


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Come on Mo please tell ..... if you dont find a puppy soon .. I will be sending you one over when I breed  

I will be having tea and my favourite doughnuts for the Friday night Remy meets Flo movie ... Krispy Kreme are my faves ... but I eat 3 then feel very fat .. but so happy ... oh tissues as well .. I know I will cry ..


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am gonna cry too when I see the video!!! EEEEE!!! and I would totally LOVE TO HAVE A Jojo puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

How exciting! 2 days!  & I hope you have found your breeder Amanda!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Tomorrow is the DAY .... Remy comes home and meets Flo ... 

I am already feeling emotional ... 

When I first joined this forum, I was welcomed with loving Cockapoo arms .. by so many of the veterans on here, I hate calling you veterans, sorry you know I love you really. During that time I have followed Mandy and Flo, and just loved every post about Mandy's desire to have a second puppy ... I laughed so many times about Mandy begging her hubby for another puppy, I wondered which colour she would go for when she did have number 2 cockapoo, and I hoped she would find the perfect breeder and puppy too... 

I am so pleased for Mandy, her family and of course Flo that Remy is coming home tomorrow .... so you can see why I am emotional as so many of us have followed Mandy & Flo's story for so long .. it makes you feel like part of the family ... we are all one big cockapooo family on here .. so I will be sitting comfortably tomorrow night ready and waiting for a fun and happy tears post from Mandy, Flo and Remy  

I will be back tomorrow night xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It'll be lovely Remy coming home early and making the most of this lovely weather... you'll have a lovely weekend.. there'll be some great pics Im sure. Enjoy tomorrow.... we'll all be waiting eagerly for posts.. you probably wont have time x
Amanda...... news?????????????


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! no news yet... I am in talks with one breeder who is 5 hr drive away but makes lovely f2's and has a girl going into season....and I have feelers out at another breeder...where the first breeder got one of her dogs from...who is closer....not by much.

SO no news just hunting more properly now.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooo but searching is so much fun ... enjoy and keep us posted x x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

and I am getting all mushy here waiting for Remy....so what time am I to be waiting in anticipation???


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Amanda .. I am thrilled you are on a serious puppy search ... yippy 

Oh I do love puppies .. I hope you are following my puppy buying guide ... only joking


----------

